# Swap Safe + Unsafe system?



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wondering if I can do this, as I currently have the Stock 902 as my (unsafe? its the backed up one) but I just want to toss my existing Liberty on there while I throw ICS on the other.

Anybody have any ideas for this?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think you can flash a ROM onto the non-safe side. someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

You will have to use bootstrap to install liberty, then install safe strap and install ics on to the safe partition. Safe strap won't let you flash to the nonsafe so you will have to use bootstrap for that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I think you can make a nandroid of the safe And then restore on the nonsafe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Why don't you just leave unsafe alone as a fallback/failsafe. I keep eclipse , ics and kinetic all backed up on external sd and in 10 minutes I have a new phone. Flavor of the day if you will.just make sure you run the verify every time.


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

My only reason for this is that the Safe is never used, and Eclipse is reliable enough for me to have as my safe system I think. Otherwise switching backups is essentially the same thing.


----------

